# Technical Thread. Why Curtis Stevens is a much much much tougher opponent than people think.



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Technical Thread:

I'm reading and hearing a lot of talk about how GGG will blast Stevens out and it will be a brutal beat down. I disagree. The reason? Height.

Curtis Stevens is 5'6 1/2 .. which is shockingly short for a MW, in fact it's short for a LMW, in fact it's even short for a Welterweight, I'm going to say it's even on the short side for a JUNIOR WELTER WEIGHT.

Why does it matter? Simple. Big punchers who are midgets of their division have historically proven to be extremely tough assignments. Mike Tyson was 5'10 and his bob and weave style made bigger guys look stupid. He confused the much taller Heavys with his amazing head movement and with the fact that he's just so much shorter than the guys they are used to seeing. When you are looking DOWN, not just down but WAY DOWN at an opponent it at times disoriented your eye and hand timings in regards to punching downward instead of straight or up.

Qawi was another midget for his Division and he caused all sorts of nightmares for taller fighters because he's just so stocky. Look at how much trouble David Tua caused the bigger guys. Midgets that can punch have historically been tough assignments for taller guys. Stevens is seriously a very short MW and Golevkin will be very confused.

It's always tougher when your opponent is closer to the ground because of gravitational pull in which he can plant his feet in a more steady way as oppose to being taller.

Golevkin have never faced a 5'6 1/2 midget who can punch before and it will be his toughest test to date.

This is going to be a very tough fight for GGG, he might even be dropped or knocked out.

* Personal Life Experience in relation to GGG vs Stevens:*

I'm around 6'2 and will love to become a CruiserWeight one day. I have sparred thousands of rounds and is an elite level Martial Artist. I'm good with weapons.

During the summer I visited my cousin and she had a friend who was like 5'4. This guy was seriously short but extremely annoying. Every day he'll slap my ass and scream 'TAG YOU'RE IT' ... He's 21 years old and in his 2nd year of College yet still act like an immature brat. I was also jealous that he was taking up so much of my Cousin's attention since I'm better looking. Me and my Cousin used to be really close and now it's all about this mother fucker, he wants to be her BF and that really pissed me off because my Cousin is a beautiful girl and way above his level.

So anyways one day after I witnessed him with his fucking rat hands around my Cousin's waist, I snapped and ran over and clocked him behind his head. He fell but got up and said quietly 'So we going to settle this'? 'You damn right ******' I screamed and thought it was going to be a brutal one sided beat down. The guy is 5'4 and I'm 6'2... so I started to establish my jab like my Idol Lennox Lewis always did during his prime... much to my shock I kept missing every single jab because he was too damn short so it just sailed over his head. The entire time he just looked at me and asked 'wtf are you doing'? So I screamed and attempted to upper cut him and missed entirely. It was a surreal experience ... where did all my skills go? THAN IT HIT ME. BECAUSE HE WAS SO MUCH SHORTER THAN the people I normally spar and fight with, my entire timing was OFF and I WAS UNABLE TO CONNECT. It was than I realized I was in big trouble. He started hitting back and literally got me with combinations after combinations and I went down hard for the first time in my life. My cousin was screaming and cheering for him to kick my ass harder... he fucking beat me down to the ground and stepped on my face multiple times.. I had to be saved by 4 of my friends...

So you see.. if you are not used to fighting midgets... it's going to be a very tough challenge.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Those short fighters you mentioned used a lot of headmovement though and made themselves even shorter targets. Stevens likes to put up a highguard too often and will be too stationary.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Those short fighters you mentioned used a lot of headmovement though and made themselves even shorter targets. Stevens likes to put up a highguard too often and will be too stationary.


This is a good point.... no wonder you know your boxing. I remember how the midget I was fighting was ducking even lower to make himself even smaller and closer to the ground. But still, I don't think Golevkin will be ready for such a short stocky man.... We'll see. Should be a good fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> This is a good point.... no wonder you know your boxing. I remember how the midget I was fighting was ducking even lower to make himself even smaller and closer to the ground. But still, I don't think Golevkin will be ready for such a short stocky man.... We'll see. Should be a good fight.


:yep I spar a lot of guys taller than me and have to do the same. Stevens may pull out something new for this fight though.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Azumah Nelson was very short even for a Feather with a high guard and was pretty stationary. Obviously he is several hundred tiers above Stevens but just goes to show it's possible what you are saying. Depends how well you make it work for you, Marciano was short with tiny T rex arms and was undefeated.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevens is only 5'7" but he has a 71 1/2" reach. So he has the advantages of a short fighter, without the typical main disadvantage:

He can more easily get inside and go to the body, or land the UC, yet still land from outside if he needs to. (he'd better not against Gennady.) But he'll be harder for Golovkin to KO than any of his past opponents simply because punches lose power when thrown downwards. (and they gain power when thrown slightly upwards, as your whole body can fully support them. This is a proven fact.)

Stevens also has a DEADLY uppercut, which, as I've said before, is the single punch Golovkin is often wide-open for. The fact that it will be coming from a short fighter, and thus harder to see coming, makes it all the more lethal.

I'd also say that, punch for punch, Stevens probably actually hits harder than ever Golovkin. Sadly, he is kind of stationary, but that might not matter if he can bully his way inside and keep the fight in a phone booth. 

Anybody who thinks this will be an easy night for Golovkin just hasn't been paying attention.


----------



## BlackListedBoxing (Oct 29, 2013)

While I view Macklin and Rosado as better fighters, I'm saying Curtis "Showtime" Stevens is the biggest danger Golovkin faced in his protected career. Who is the hardest hitter Golovkin faced? Proska? I do think Golovkin is in trouble, Steven's has a very good uppercut on the inside and Ouma has shown, that Golovkin is vulnerable on the inside, Golovkin was able to punish Ouma as he fought to get inside, Steven's will have an easier time based off his height. Real fans understand this is a dangerous fight for Triple Gay.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Stevens is only 5'7" but he has a 71 1/2" reach. So he has the advantages of a short fighter, without the typical main disadvantage:
> 
> He can more easily get inside and go to the body, or land the UC, yet still land from outside if he needs to. (he'd better not against Gennady.) But he'll be harder for Golovkin to KO than any of his past opponents simply because punches lose power when thrown downwards. (and they gain power when thrown slightly upwards, as your whole body can fully support them. This is a proven fact.)
> 
> ...


:think you actually think Stevens hits harder than GGG?

I know GGG is a better puncher and more accurate, but I also assumed he hit harder also


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :think you actually think Stevens hits harder than GGG?
> 
> I know GGG is a better puncher and more accurate, but I also assumed he hit harder also


Derrick Findley: "Curtis Stevens is NOT a Puncher" :yep Thats what Findley said after theire fight. He also said that Love hits harder than Stevens.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Derrick Findley: "Curtis Stevens is NOT a Puncher" :yep Thats what Findley said after theire fight. He also said that Love hits harder than Stevens.


Yeah I watched Stevens vs Findley last week. It was a good fight. Stevens connected with him cleanly a few times and it got his attention, but he was never hurt or really stunned. 
I wouldn't think J'Leon Love would hit harder though. He fought most of that fight on the defensive, but Findley was the one in the ring


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree that this short stockier built could give trouble to GGG. There's not a lot of body opened for punches behind Stevens's high guard. Also, he put those compact hooks and short uppercuts well from that guard, keeping his hands up and not opening up that much... Golovkin will have to find openings without running into something big. It's not an easy task. Stevens isn't a crude brawler at all. He knows what he does in the ring and do it well.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevens is a good Counter Puncher. I give him that. You cant throw lazy punches against him. He will block them easy and Counter with big shots. But Stevens can be outboxed and can be hurt (Reid fight). And so far he hasnt stopped anybody at Middleweight who was at a decent Level. At least not near World Level. So I am not sure if he really is such a huge Puncher. Stevens also is pretty slow on his feets.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Derrick Findley: "Curtis Stevens is NOT a Puncher" :yep Thats what Findley said after theire fight. He also said that Love hits harder than Stevens.


Other opponents have said just the opposite.

All you have to do is watch some of Stevens KO's. Look at his hand speed, his balance, how much he puts his body behind every shot. Combine that with his physical build, then watch how most of his opponents react when getting hit. Findley probably had a reason for lying. (not the first time.) Also, Findley has one of the toughest beards in the sport. He's not exactly the guy you want to ask about it.

Golovkin, while certainly a huge puncher, achieves his KO's partly because he throws from all sorts of odd angles, thus his opponents don't see the shots coming, or at least can't properly deflect them. Stevens, on the other hand, just throws right at you. It's pure power.

Also note: Everyone thinks of Golovkin as a 1-punch killer, but he really isn't. He's an accumulation puncher. Whenever he scores one of those big KO's, his opponent has already be softened up by a number of previous hits, almost every time. Very often, he'll hit an opponent flush, several times, and I mean right on the chin, without the guy going down. (watch the Ishida & Rosado fights) He hurts them, but they're still fighting. The final blow usually comes after that, and is usually a hook, or a wide right cross, thus hitting the guy on the side of the head which causes more damage. Stevens? He throws ONE punch, and his opponent goes to sleep.

You can also HEAR how hard a guy throws. Maybe non-boxers don't understand this, I dunno. Listen to the sound of Steven's punches. They're serious.

And last, reach once again plays a factor. Longer arms create more leverage. Stevens has 71.5" Golovkin, while 5' 10", only has a 70" reach.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Brownies said:


> I agree that this short stockier built could give trouble to GGG. There's not a lot of body opened for punches behind Stevens's high guard. Also, he put those compact hooks and short uppercuts well from that guard, keeping his hands up and not opening up that much... Golovkin will have to find openings without running into something big. It's not an easy task. Stevens isn't a crude brawler at all. He knows what he does in the ring and do it well.


Yep.

I think Golovkin's most likely plan of attack will be hooks from off to the side. If he comes in at a really wide angle, Stevens probably won't be able to block them, and he doesn't have the head movement to deflect them. Also, Golovkin is a master at throwing such odd punches. (watch the Proksa fight) If Golovkin KO's Stevens, which is probable, dollars to donuts that's how he'll do it.


----------



## hypealwaysloses (Oct 29, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Derrick Findley: "Curtis Stevens is NOT a Puncher" :yep Thats what Findley said after theire fight. He also said that Love hits harder than Stevens.


If you think Love hits harder than Stevens you have never seen them fight, Findley is gay for Golovkin, he was in camp with Golovkin and even picks Golovkin to beat Ward,.so yes he is a liar.


----------



## hypealwaysloses (Oct 29, 2013)

Everyone saying Stevens has no shot should ask themselves one question, what has Golovkin done to deserve to be viewed so highly? When I would shit on Linares I knew he wasn't a bum but I also knew the guy to expose him didn't have to be special, it ended up being Demarco. Because I'm picking Stevens doesn't mean I'm saying he's special, it means I'm not sold on Golovkin, how do you make it to 31 without fighting a respected puncher? You pretty much have to be ducking.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ask THIS guy if Stevens can hit:

 




-Or ask Piotr Wilczewski if Stevens can hit. He's only been KO'd once in 31 fights. (by Stevens) 
Wilczewski went the distance with Arthur Abraham, and also the powerful James Degale, but Stevens destroyed him in 3.

And one more thought about Stevens, who I admit I've been sort of a fan of, despite his faults:

Stevens often seems a bit lethargic. He's different in every fight, and sometimes looks unmotivated, maybe like he didn't train seriously & just doesn't care. In some fights he doesn't even bother to throw his jab. (and he has a great jab, when he bothers to use it.) He reminds me a lot of Manual Charr. He basically gave away the Brinkley fight: He seemed practically drugged for 11 rounds, coming on strong in the 12th and looking fantastic for most of that round, but it was waaay too late.

Also, after the pathetic Brinkley fight, Stevens took TWO YEARS off. I assume he got his act together, both mentally & physically, because since coming back he's looked a whole lot better. - Against Golovkin? You can bet he's going to be as motivated & as in-shape as he's ever been in his life.

While I still favor Golovkin, I'm VERY excited to see what Stevens can do in this fight.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ask this guy is Stevens can hit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Stevens performs on the night Golovkin is going to at the very least have to eat a few very solid shots and survive a few awkward moments to get a victory. If Golovkin doesn't have as solid chin as many have suggested it could all end in tears.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> If Stevens performs on the night Golovkin is going to at the very least have to eat a few very solid shots and survive a few awkward moments to get a victory. If Golovkin doesn't have as solid chin as many have suggested it could all end in tears.


The 5'4 guy I fought caught me with a barrage of massive punches because I was not used to fighting someone so short... Golevkin will run into the same issues against 5'6 Stevens.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

How about Stevens chin? That guy was dropped and hurt against Brinkley who by any means isnt a big Puncher. He was also hurt and dropped by a journeyman Thomas Reid and was lucky that it was at the end of the round. He was also stopped by journeyman Primera. I doubt that he can take Golovkins power. Dont get me wrong. Stevens is a good boxer and I think he would give Quillin and Barker Problems. He can Counter very well with the left hook and has some power (although I dont think he is the huge Puncher People say he is). I would be suprised if he gives Golovkin big Problems but we will see.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> The 5'4 guy I fought caught me with a barrage of massive punches because I was not used to fighting someone so short... Golevkin will run into the same issues against 5'6 Stevens.


How do you know that?
Because you have no experience you think a guy with more then 300 amateur fights never fought some guys much smaller then him?
Next to that: Stevens is stiff in his upperbody. He is stationary. Naming Qawi or Tyson as an example is as flawed as it gets.
Stevens fights upright. Height will not be a problem.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't understand it either. Funny thing is, the people hyping him will be the same denigrating Golovkin's victory when he wins. He's worse than Macklin and no better than skalps like Proksa and Rosado. Beating Stevens isn't really going to raise his stock much for me.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

:think


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Don't understand it either. Funny thing is, the people hyping him will be the same denigrating Golovkin's victory when he wins. He's worse than Macklin and no better than skalps like Proksa and Rosado. Beating Stevens isn't really going to raise his stock much for me.


I do genuinely think that Stevens is a dangerous assignment despite expecting Golovkin to win emphatically.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> How do you know that?
> Because you have no experience you think a guy with more then 300 amateur fights never fought some guys much smaller then him?
> Next to that: Stevens is stiff in his upperbody. He is stationary. Naming Qawi or Tyson as an example is as flawed as it gets.
> Stevens fights upright. Height will not be a problem.


Im a greater street fighter than gennady...im also much bigger.i fought dozens of fights in ghettos.... trust me wen u fight a really short guy its much harder because of gravitialial pull and hand to eye coordination as oppose to punching in a 175 angle tragetcy downward as oppose to 100 angle front or up.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Pretty shitty odds for this fight. I would have to bet more than 2k to even win 200 if I'm gonna pick GGG. Not worth it, don't know how GGG's beard is at the pro's, and only seen like 2 Stevens fights after his 2 year Sabbatical.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Technical Thread:
> 
> I'm reading and hearing a lot of talk about how GGG will blast Stevens out and it will be a brutal beat down. I disagree. The reason? Height.
> 
> ...


Excellent analysis and personal experience.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Tony Macklin?? :!:

:lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Im a greater street fighter than gennady...im also much bigger.i fought dozens of fights in ghettos.... trust me wen u fight a really short guy its much harder because of gravitialial pull and hand to eye coordination as oppose to punching in a 175 angle tragetcy downward as oppose to 100 angle front or up.


I understand the point you're making, but isn't GGG only like 3" taller?

I mean, that's still a good bit, but not like a monstrous difference, IMO :think


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Felix Trinidad will be wrong again, what else is new?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

@Vic

I don't know Vic I"m gonna say Curtis gets the upset as well.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @Vic
> 
> I don't know Vic I"m gonna say Curtis gets the upset as well.


Me too :deal

He's being sold WAY short by folk :yep


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @Vic
> 
> I don't know Vic I"m gonna say Curtis gets the upset as well.


Really ? I think his counters are obsviously dangerous....but so obvious that it´s impossible that GGG is not very aware of them. 
I think Golovkin will use his jab a lot this time......no chances for Stevens to use his counters with those hooks.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Really ? I think his counters are obsviously dangerous....but so obvious that it´s impossible that GGG is not very aware of them.
> I think Golovkin will use his jab a lot this time......no chances for Stevens to use his counters with those hooks.


A jabbing battle favors curtis though and I think with his power and what I saw from the Rosado fight, which is you can touch GGG to the body and with the left on the inside. Even noticed in his sparring with JCC Jr the left was landing to the body and to the head repeatedly. If Curtis lands that left I don't care who you are you are going to be hurt badly.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> A jabbing battle favors curtis though and I think with his power and what I saw from the Rosado fight, which is you can touch GGG to the body and with the left on the inside. Even noticed in his sparring with JCC Jr the left was landing to the body and to the head repeatedly. If Curtis lands that left I don't care who you are you are going to be hurt badly.


I will watch some other Stevens fights, I´m sure his power is real......but I cant see him winning this jabbing batle so far, we´ll see.....I rate Golovkin´s jab high, it´s not only very accurate, it is powerful as well.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl :rofl Ok guys.


----------



## Cult of GGG (Jul 27, 2013)

Stevens is much, much, much, tougher opponent for Golovkin in the same sense that a giant alpaca is a much, much, much tougher opponent for God than a normal one. More spit will fly from his lips, but that is pretty much it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Will be like this -


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> So anyways one day after I witnessed him with his fucking rat hands around my Cousin's waist, I snapped and ran over and clocked him behind his head. He fell but got up and said quietly 'So we going to settle this'? 'You damn right ******' I screamed and thought it was going to be a brutal one sided beat down. The guy is 5'4 and I'm 6'2... so I started to establish my jab like my Idol Lennox Lewis always did during his prime... much to my shock I kept missing every single jab because he was too damn short so it just sailed over his head. The entire time he just looked at me and asked 'wtf are you doing'? So I screamed and attempted to upper cut him and missed entirely. It was a surreal experience ... where did all my skills go? THAN IT HIT ME. BECAUSE HE WAS SO MUCH SHORTER THAN the people I normally spar and fight with, my entire timing was OFF and I WAS UNABLE TO CONNECT. It was than I realized I was in big trouble. He started hitting back and literally got me with combinations after combinations and I went down hard for the first time in my life. My cousin was screaming and cheering for him to kick my ass harder... he fucking beat me down to the ground and stepped on my face multiple times.. I had to be saved by 4 of my friends...
> 
> So you see.. if you are not used to fighting midgets... it's going to be a very tough challenge.


Please tell me you're trolling. Who the hell gets angry at his cousin's romantic interest??! Obviously she likes him if she let him touch her. If your story is true, you are one big incestuous creeper if you are cock blocking a guy trying to hook up with your cousin. I mean I get the fact that he's annoying but you had no right to assault him for doing something your cousin allowed him to do.

Also, how the hell did he whip your ass if you are a supposedly trained boxer/fighter? I'm guessing he's just an average Joe with no formal training. According to your logic all midgets could beat up guys twice their size because of the size difference. I don't buy it. I've thrown a great deal of midgets in the garbage can during my high school bullying days.

If Stevens wins this weekend it's because he's an experienced pro fighter who hurt GG with his powerful fists...not because he is so much shorter which suddenly muted GG's skills. I'm not saying height disparity won't be a factor; I'm just saying it's not that significant.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Will be like this -


Or it could be like this


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Or it could be like this


:verysad :verysad :verysad


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :verysad :verysad :verysad


Oscar took one for the team.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Hang on, it looks like they switched opponents on GGG. Looks like he's fighting Randy Savage the pro wrestler:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Please tell me you're trolling. Who the hell gets angry at his cousin's romantic interest??! Obviously she likes him if she let him touch her. If your story is true, you are one big incestuous creeper if you are cock blocking a guy trying to hook up with your cousin. I mean I get the fact that he's annoying but you had no right to assault him for doing something your cousin allowed him to do.
> 
> Also, how the hell did he whip your ass if you are a supposedly trained boxer/fighter? I'm guessing he's just an average Joe with no formal training. According to your logic all midgets could beat up guys twice their size because of the size difference. I don't buy it. I've thrown a great deal of midgets in the garbage can during my high school bullying days.
> 
> If Stevens wins this weekend it's because he's an experienced pro fighter who hurt GG with his powerful fists...not because he is so much shorter which suddenly muted GG's skills. I'm not saying height disparity won't be a factor; I'm just saying it's not that significant.


1- Who are you to tell others what is 'normal' and what is not normal? Do you have a thing against homosexuals too? Are they 'big creepers' to you as well? Do you hate them? I don't have a romantic interest in my Cousin but we did share a sexual bond growing up... so by nature I'm overly protective. If you think I'm going to let my beautiful cousin who got a great body, great personality, and a great future get with a 5'4 fucking ****** who slaps MY ass for fun? Think again. 
Think again.

2- That guy is an elite level fighter who have a Black Belt in Karate and trained in Brazilian Jitso along with hand to hand combat from an Ex-KGB Agent who happened to be a friend of his Uncle. I myself is also an elite level fighter, we are around equal in skills but the point I was trying to make is that because I'm 10 inches taller, it completely messed up my coordination hence I got handed a brutal beat down.

Just because Frazier beat Ali don't make Ali a bum.. he's still one of the greatest HW'S ever if not the greatest. It's the same thing.

He was my Frazier..... I got caught with that hook and went down.

Now.. If I was fighting a regular height guy like that Polish Glass Jaw Strike... I'll completely dominate him but you send a guy 10 inches shorter than me AND give him equal combat skills? I'm in big trouble.. but if I fight another guy around his height I will be 10x better prepared and assert my natural size advantage over him.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

1) WTF did I just read

2) Stevens while having good power, freezes up on defense and gets stuck in a high guard, square, and his back against the ropes.

Stevens has 4 rounds to make something happen. As soon as fatigue makes him freeze up defensively and lie square on the ropes he is done.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Derrick Findley: "Curtis Stevens is NOT a Puncher" :yep Thats what Findley said after theire fight. He also said that Love hits harder than Stevens.


Is anyone a puncher when it comes to Findley?

I would love to see GGG face him. Not that I think Findley has a chance, but his is big, rugged, and a bit dirty. If GGG can beat him in 6 or less? GGG is the truth.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> 1- Who are you to tell others what is 'normal' and what is not normal? Do you have a thing against homosexuals too? Are they 'big creepers' to you as well? Do you hate them? I don't have a romantic interest in my Cousin but we did share a sexual bond growing up... so by nature I'm overly protective. If you think I'm going to let my beautiful cousin who got a great body, great personality, and a great future get with a 5'4 fucking ****** who slaps MY ass for fun? Think again.
> Think again.
> 
> _*2- That guy is an elite level fighter who have a Black Belt in Karate and trained in Brazilian Jitso along with hand to hand combat from an Ex-KGB Agent who happened to be a friend of his Uncle. I myself is also an elite level fighter, we are around equal in skills but the point I was trying to make is that because I'm 10 inches taller, it completely messed up my coordination hence I got handed a brutal beat down. *_
> ...


You gotta be trolling man. :lol:


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm a bit nervous about GGG getting caught with something huge early. Say what you will about him having never been down in his life, but we've all seen some crazy shit before.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I understand the point you're making, but isn't GGG only like 3" taller?
> 
> I mean, that's still a good bit, but not like a monstrous difference, IMO :think


I honestly think Stevens is a lot shorter than the 5'7 he reports. My sister is 5'7. Doe eyes, long legs, slim waist, B Cup..... we attended a Stevens fight before and when we walked next to him my sister looked 4 inches taller. Now she wasn't wearing heels that night, just these cute pink sneakers and a White Shirt that said 'Princess' with sparkly diamonds on them. We got right next to Stevens and he honestly looked 4 inches shorter than my sister. 
I myself personally measured my sister's height so I know for sure she is 170 CM or 5'7. Stevens is most likely 5'5 or 5'4 imo..Golevkin is also much much taller than the 5'9 he is reported at. I think Golevkin is 6 feet. Maybe 6 1/2 Feet. So the height difference will be a bit shocking come fight night.

I don't think it's 3 inches. I think it's more like 8 inches...... I honestly believe that it's going to be a long long hard night because of that 8 inches. Now I will swallow everything if GGG comes fast and delivers his monster loads to end it. But I believe what will happen is the height disparity and Steven's own brutal power will make this a TOUGH TOUGH night for GGG.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

JMP said:


> I'm a bit nervous about GGG getting caught with something huge early. Say what you will about him having never been down in his life, but we've all seen some crazy shit before.


Yep..... that's what I think will most likely happen.

The thing is I think Curtis Stevens should implement the bob and weave tactics that Tyson did to better suit his height.
Did you see how Tyson used the bob and weave and ducked so low he was kissing the ground and he made Berbick look stupid?
I think the bob and weave tactic would work brilliantly against taller fighters.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Now she wasn't wearing heels that night, just these cute pink sneakers and a White Shirt that said 'Princess' with sparkly diamonds on them.
> 
> I don't think it's 3 inches. I think it's more like 8 inches...... I honestly believe that it's going to be a long long hard night because of that 8 inches. Now I will swallow everything


:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Those short fighters you mentioned used a lot of headmovement though and made themselves even shorter targets. Stevens likes to put up a highguard too often and will be too stationary.


Great points. Just re reading this thread and I got a question for you, Hands of Iron, Turbo, Luf, and all these other guys who know boxing.

How come shorter fighters no longer use the bob and weave tactics?

Max Kellerman said that Sergio Martinez is one of the most athletic middleweights of all times. When I called his radio show and asked him if Sergio can use the bob and weave tactic against guys like Chad Dawson, Max said it will be impossible for Sergio.
Is that his opinion or is that fact?

Do you think it could be taught? Mike Tyson was a 5'10 Heavyweight who knocked out guys 6'3-6'6. I think shorter fighters like Floyd and Pac and Broner will have massive success going up in weight if they implemented the same style. It's a nightmare for tall guys. Do you think that it could be taught though? Or you are born with it?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Yep..... that's what I think will most likely happen.
> 
> The thing is I think Curtis Stevens should implement the bob and weave tactics that Tyson did to better suit his height.
> Did you see how Tyson used the bob and weave and ducked so low he was kissing the ground and he made Berbick look stupid?
> I think the bob and weave tactic would work brilliantly against taller fighters.


Curtis's corner made a comment in the Dirrell fight about him using Mike Tyson's move. If he could effectively slip shots and roll under while coming forward to optimize his effectiveness based on his short arms and height, he'd be much better off than simply bombing from mid-range. Easier said than done though against the division's elite.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

JMP said:


> Curtis's corner made a comment in the Dirrell fight about him using Mike Tyson's move. If he could effectively slip shots and roll under while coming forward to optimize his effectiveness based on his short arms and height, he'd be much better off than simply bombing from mid-range. Easier said than done though against the division's elite.


But how come Mike Tyson was able to implement the bob and weave tactics so successfully? Do you think it's because of Cus? Like if Stevens had the right trainer do you think he could have implemented the bob and weave tactics against taller fighters? Are you born with the ability or do you think you can learn it?
Also Max Kellerman said it is impossible to 'learn' the bob and weave you must have natural ability? Is that fact or is that opinion? Max sometimes gets high on his radio shows so I don't know if he is bullshitting or actually serious.

I often wonder how come the short fighters don't implement such amazing tactics.. It's a nightmare if you are short for your weight class.


----------



## Bogoisthewhitemansslave (Oct 31, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @Vic
> 
> I don't know Vic I"m gonna say Curtis gets the upset as well.


Good to see others pick Stevens.


----------



## Bogoisthewhitemansslave (Oct 31, 2013)

Berliner said:


> How about Stevens chin? That guy was dropped and hurt against Brinkley who by any means isnt a big Puncher. He was also hurt and dropped by a journeyman Thomas Reid and was lucky that it was at the end of the round. He was also stopped by journeyman Primera. I doubt that he can take Golovkins power. Dont get me wrong. Stevens is a good boxer and I think he would give Quillin and Barker Problems. He can Counter very well with the left hook and has some power (although I dont think he is the huge Puncher People say he is). I would be suprised if he gives Golovkin big Problems but we will see.


But than he took Findely's, who stopped Fonfora, hits with no problem and he traded with Darnell Boone who put Adonis Stevenson out and Ward down and Stevens had Boone running and took a couple flush shots like a champ, Curtis is the definition of a fighter who fights to his competition, he'll be up for Golovkin in a way he wasn't for Brinkley.


----------



## Bogoisthewhitemansslave (Oct 31, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> But how come Mike Tyson was able to implement the bob and weave tactics so successfully? Do you think it's because of Cus? Like if Stevens had the right trainer do you think he could have implemented the bob and weave tactics against taller fighters? Are you born with the ability or do you think you can learn it?
> Also Max Kellerman said it is impossible to 'learn' the bob and weave you must have natural ability? Is that fact or is that opinion? Max sometimes gets high on his radio shows so I don't know if he is bullshitting or actually serious.
> 
> I often wonder how come the short fighters don't implement such amazing tactics.. It's a nightmare if you are short for your weight class.


Vic from Tha Boxing Voice saw him in camp, he says Stevens looks great on the inside but is getting tagged on the way out, Curtis is 5'6 and a half, if he could slide in and out without getting hit it's over for Golovkin. It's learned of course people have better timing than others and athletic ability but Curtis never took his training this serious. He used to be a guy who could be beat with a jab, he is a different beast now, people forget he was just a kid when the Chin Checkers shit started. Curtis is a smarter more focused fighter.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> 1) WTF did I just read
> 
> 2) Stevens while having good power, freezes up on defense and gets stuck in a high guard, square, and his back against the ropes.
> 
> Stevens has 4 rounds to make something happen. As soon as fatigue makes him freeze up defensively and lie square on the ropes he is done.


Pretty much this. Felix Trinidad doesnt know shit about boxing. He cant seriously name Tyson,Frazier and Qawi with Stevens in ONE sentence. Its ridiculous. Stevens is upright and stiff. He is not suddenly going to bob and weave and use good headmovement because he cant.
I allready said this in page two but no answer from Trinidad. This "technical Thread" is shit.

We are talking about Curtis Stevens here. This guy never proved in his whole career that he is a top ten guy in any weightclass.


----------



## Bogoisthewhitemansslave (Oct 31, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Pretty much this. Felix Trinidad doesnt know shit about boxing. He cant seriously name Tyson,Frazier and Qawi with Stevens in ONE sentence. Its ridiculous. Stevens is upright and stiff. He is not suddenly going to bob and weave and use good headmovement because he cant.
> I allready said this in page two but no answer from Trinidad. This "technical Thread" is shit.
> 
> We are talking about Curtis Stevens here. This guy never proved in his whole career that he is a top ten guy in any weightclass.


And what has Golovkin done, other than be white, to be your Nazi hero?


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Pretty much this. Felix Trinidad doesnt know shit about boxing. He cant seriously name Tyson,Frazier and Qawi with Stevens in ONE sentence. Its ridiculous. Stevens is upright and stiff. He is not suddenly going to bob and weave and use good headmovement because he cant.
> I allready said this in page two but no answer from Trinidad. This "technical Thread" is shit.
> 
> We are talking about Curtis Stevens here. This guy never proved in his whole career that he is a top ten guy in any weightclass.


 but don't you think its fair to say that golovkin too hasn't yet proved himself in "any weight class"? he does look like a good fighter, but he hasn't fought anybody and he isn't young


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Pretty much this. Felix Trinidad doesnt know shit about boxing. He cant seriously name Tyson,Frazier and Qawi with Stevens in ONE sentence. Its ridiculous. Stevens is upright and stiff. He is not suddenly going to bob and weave and use good headmovement because he cant.
> I allready said this in page two but no answer from Trinidad. This "technical Thread" is shit.
> 
> We are talking about Curtis Stevens here. This guy never proved in his whole career that he is a top ten guy in any weightclass.


Why cant he? Do you think prime cus d amato could have taught stevens the bob and weave? Or stevens just dont have the natural talent to implement this style?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Are you there luckyluke?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> but don't you think its fair to say that golovkin too hasn't yet proved himself in "any weight class"? he does look like a good fighter, but he hasn't fought anybody and he isn't young


Well if you call Macklin a nobody I dont know what to tell you. Macklin is/was a top ten MW when he fought GGG. People cant say Macklin is shit now just because he got destroyed against GGG.


----------



## Bogoisthewhitemansslave (Oct 31, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> but don't you think its fair to say that golovkin too hasn't yet proved himself in "any weight class"? he does look like a good fighter, but he hasn't fought anybody and he isn't young


These guys are European, they call all black fighters jokes and cowards and call any white fighter an ATG, the mod even banned people who were bragging about picking Danny to beat Lucas.


----------



## Bogoisthewhitemansslave (Oct 31, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Well if you call Macklin a nobody I dont know what to tell you. Macklin is/was a top ten MW when he fought GGG. People cant say Macklin is shit now just because he got destroyed against GGG.


Macklin is going to lose to Nelson, you have no shame.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Bogoisthewhitemansslave said:


> These guys are European, they call all black fighters jokes and cowards and call any white fighter an ATG, the mod even banned people who were bragging about picking Danny to beat Lucas.


 I don't care where anyone is from, their color or preferences...just so long as they post well. you shouldn't generalize about people


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Why cant he? Do you think prime cus d amato could have taught stevens the bob and weave? Or stevens just dont have the natural talent to implement this style?


He doenst have the talent. He is stiff and upright. He fought guys much bigger then him before. He dindt use these skills before and is not going to suddenly pull of an effective bob and weave style. He just cant.
You cant name Tyson,Frazier and Qawi with Stevens in one sentence. Stevens doesnt fight like these guys at all.

He uses a high guard to get close. Something wich GGG saw plenty of times and is nothing new to him.
Stevens has a punchers chance but height will not be a problem.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> He doenst have the talent. He is stiff and upright. He fought guys much bigger then him before. He dindt use these skills before and is not going to suddenly pull of an effective bob and weave style. He just cant.
> You cant name Tyson,Frazier and Qawi with Stevens in one sentence. Stevens doesnt fight like these guys at all.
> 
> He uses a high guard to get close. Something wich GGG saw plenty of times and is nothing new to him.
> Stevens has a punchers chance but height will not be a problem.


But luke im talking about if a trainer knew the bob and weave tactic....could he teach it to stevenson? Could it be taught or is it natural?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> But luke im talking about if a trainer knew the bob and weave tactic....could he teach it to stevenson? Could it be taught or is it natural?


No he coulndt. How old is Stevens? He is not going to learn to bob and weave effective at this age. Nevermind that he doesnt has the natural ability. Just watch him fight. He is as stiff and upright as it gets. He cant do it. Some guys are just naturally much more agile then others. Stevens is naturally not very agile.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> I don't care where anyone is from, their color or preferences...just so long as they post well. you shouldn't generalize about people


This is oneshot. He calls everyone a Nazi.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> This is oneshot. He calls everyone a Nazi.


 shouldn't be allowed


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No he coulndt. How old is Stevens? He is not going to learn to bob and weave effective at this age. Nevermind that he doesnt has the natural ability. Just watch him fight. He is as stiff and upright as it gets. He cant do it. Some guys are just naturally much more agile then others. Stevens is naturally not very agile.


 what about a agile short guy like adrein broner?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Luke.... do you think a agile short guy like broner or mikey garcia can learn the bob and weave?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> what about a agile short guy like adrein broner?


Broner is stiff and upright too. Since when is Broner agile?:lol:


----------



## Eurosdonthavesouls (Oct 31, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No he coulndt. How old is Stevens? He is not going to learn to bob and weave effective at this age. Nevermind that he doesnt has the natural ability. Just watch him fight. He is as stiff and upright as it gets. He cant do it. Some guys are just naturally much more agile then others. Stevens is naturally not very agile.


He's 28 you tard younger than your hitler *** when Sanchez fixed him with roids.


----------



## Eurosdonthavesouls (Oct 31, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> This is oneshot. He calls everyone a Nazi.


And you throw banannas at black football players.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Broner is stiff and upright too. Since when is Broner agile?:lol:


 ok what about mikey garcia? Could he learn the bob and weave?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Luke..what makes you think stiff boxers can not learn the bob and weave? Tyson was stiff early on but because of cus he became agile.


----------



## Eurosdonthavesouls (Oct 31, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Luke..what makes you think stiff boxers can not learn the bob and weave? Tyson was stiff early on but because of cus he became agile.


Let it go man this moron thinks Golovkin has elite defense, he sees what he wants.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Luke..what makes you think stiff boxers can not learn the bob and weave? Tyson was stiff early on but because of cus he became agile.


Tyson was naturally very agile. Stevens is not. Easy as that.
Stevens is not going to pull off an effective bob and weave style when he never did it before. Not at his age and not at this level.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Tyson was naturally very agile. Stevens is not. Easy as that.
> Stevens is not going to pull off an effective bob and weave style when he never did it before. Not at his age and not at this level.


But if he was younger? Do you think a 13 year old stevens could have learn the bob and weave?


----------



## Eurosdonthavesouls (Oct 31, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Tyson was naturally very agile. Stevens is not. Easy as that.
> Stevens is not going to pull off an effective bob and weave style when he never did it before. Not at his age and not at this level.


I told you he isn't old you stupid cum guzzling Nazi.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eurosdonthavesouls said:


> I told you he isn't old you stupid cum guzzling Nazi.


Dude he is not suddenly going to pull off an effective bob and weave style. Get serious here please.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Dude he is not suddenly going to pull off an effective bob and weave style. Get serious here please.


Is it because hes not short enough?


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Eurosdonthavesouls said:


> I told you he isn't old you stupid cum guzzling Nazi.


 try to remember who you are in real life when you post things like this


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> try to remember who you are in real life when you post things like this


Do you feel that luke is right? He said the bob and weave can not be taught and its natural amd only tyson can do it..........


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I need my tyson expert hands of iron in here to verify what luke is saying.........


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Do you feel that luke is right? He said the bob and weave can not be taught and its natural amd only tyson can do it..........


You need to be naturally agile to learn it yes.
If I take for example Robert Woge (dont think you know him): He will never learn to bob and weave like Mike Tyson. He kust doenst have the talent for it. Of course you need the talent to pull of a style like that. Not everyone can do it.

Question: Did you even watch a few Stevens fights? He is very upright and stiff with a high guard. He is naturally just not as agile as Frazier,Qawi,Tyson ect. Thats why your thread is very flawed. If you would have watched a few Stevens fights you would know that height is the last problem.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Do you feel that luke is right? He said the bob and weave can not be taught and its natural amd only tyson can do it..........


 no, but that isn't what he said


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Im a greater street fighter than gennady...im also much bigger.i fought dozens of fights in ghettos.... trust me wen u fight a really short guy its much harder because of gravitialial pull and hand to eye coordination as oppose to punching in a 175 angle tragetcy downward as oppose to 100 angle front or up.


Because Vitali had a really tough time against the likes of Peter and Adamek. Fighting a short guy doesn't automatically make it tough, only if the guy is really elusive, is Stevens that?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

PowerBack said:


> Because Vitali had a really tough time against the likes of Peter and Adamek. Fighting a short guy doesn't automatically make it tough, only if the guy is really elusive, is Stevens that?


No he isnt. He relies on a double guard reminds me on Abraham.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I honestly think Stevens is a lot shorter than the 5'7 he reports. My sister is 5'7. Doe eyes, long legs, slim waist, B Cup..... we attended a Stevens fight before and when we walked next to him my sister looked 4 inches taller. Now she wasn't wearing heels that night, just these cute pink sneakers and a White Shirt that said 'Princess' with sparkly diamonds on them. We got right next to Stevens and he honestly looked 4 inches shorter than my sister.
> I myself personally measured my sister's height so I know for sure she is 170 CM or 5'7. Stevens is most likely 5'5 or 5'4 imo..Golevkin is also much much taller than the 5'9 he is reported at. I think Golevkin is 6 feet. Maybe 6 1/2 Feet. So the height difference will be a bit shocking come fight night.
> 
> I don't think it's 3 inches. I think it's more like 8 inches...... I honestly believe that it's going to be a long long hard night because of that 8 inches. Now I will swallow everything if GGG comes fast and delivers his monster loads to end it. But I believe what will happen is the height disparity and Steven's own brutal power will make this a TOUGH TOUGH night for GGG.


:lol:


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry guys, Felix knows everything about this fight. Apparently he has used his sister as a measuring stick to conclude that Stevens is 5"5", furthermore he can also tell us that GGG is 6"1" and not 5"10" (he haven't told us why, but we must trust Felix).. That would be a 8 inch height differential, and since Felix has got his ass handed to him by a 5"4" midget, this is a no brainer. Stevens TKO 9.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

PowerBack said:


> Sorry guys, Felix knows everything about this fight. Apparently he has used his sister as a measuring stick to conclude that Stevens is 5"5", furthermore he can also tell us that GGG is 6"1" and not 5"10" (he haven't told us why, but we must trust Felix).. That would be a 8 inch height differential, and since Felix has got his ass handed to him by a 5"4" midget, this is a no brainer. Stevens TKO 9.


:lol:
I agree that it could be a tougher fight than some think and I admire his effort to have a technique discussion but what he said is just too much :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> You need to be naturally agile to learn it yes.
> If I take for example Robert Woge (dont think you know him): He will never learn to bob and weave like Mike Tyson. He kust doenst have the talent for it. Of course you need the talent to pull of a style like that. Not everyone can do it.
> 
> Question: Did you even watch a few Stevens fights? He is very upright and stiff with a high guard. He is naturally just not as agile as Frazier,Qawi,Tyson ect. Thats why your thread is very flawed. If you would have watched a few Stevens fights you would know that height is the last problem.


So can Sergio Martinez pull off the bob and weave if he started younger? You said you need the talent and Martinez is ultra gifted. So can he pull off the bob and weave tactic and beat LHWS like Dawson who are much taller? What about Mikey Garcia? How come only Tyson and Qawi have been able to pull it off?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PowerBack said:


> Because Vitali had a really tough time against the likes of Peter and Adamek. Fighting a short guy doesn't automatically make it tough, only if the guy is really elusive, is Stevens that?


5'11 Chris Byrd made Vitali quit though........... He made Vitali look dumb that entire fight and Vitali said he had extreme difficult fighting a guy so small and agile. So that theory is flawed.

Also remember when 6'5 Lennox Lewis bombed out 6'8 1/2 Michael Grant? What about when the much shorter Brewster dominated Wlad?
What about when Tyson beat up Tucker? What about Haye Harrison. History is filled with smaller guys beating bigger guys. 
Your theory is flawed.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> no, but that isn't what he said


That's exactly what he said. He said 'you need natural talent' to learn the bob and weave.
He is just like Max Kellerman who deny the Bob and Weave can be taught.
I'm like Marcius Wiley( the big black dude who is Max's co host and a former NFL Player) me and Wiley think that the bob and weave can be taught WITH THE RIGHT TRAINERS.


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> 5'11 Chris Byrd made Vitali quit though........... He made Vitali look dumb that entire fight and Vitali said he had extreme difficult fighting a guy so small and agile. So that theory is flawed.
> 
> Also remember when 6'5 Lennox Lewis bombed out 6'8 1/2 Michael Grant? What about when the much shorter Brewster dominated Wlad?
> What about when Tyson beat up Tucker? What about Haye Harrison. History is filled with smaller guys beating bigger guys.
> Your theory is flawed.


If the smaller guy has the skills to avoid punches from the towering opponent then sure.
But as said before, Stevens is no Tyson, he is no Qawi. He isn't even on pair with Byrd. Just as there is stories of smaller guys beating larger guys, there are certainly also stories of giants destroying midgets, it's about skill.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PowerBack said:


> *If the smaller guy has the skills to avoid punches from the towering opponent then sure.*
> But as said before, Stevens is no Tyson, he is no Qawi. He isn't even on pair with Byrd. Just as there is stories of smaller guys beating larger guys, there are certainly also stories of giants destroying midgets, it's about skill.


Why do you think Stevens is unable to do this though? Is it because even though he's small for a MW.. he's not SMALL enough?
Do you think he will be better suited to implement the bob and weave tactic against LHW'S? Who are usually 6'1-6'6.. as oppose to fellow MW'S who are usually 5'9-6'1?


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Why do you think Stevens is unable to do this though? Is it because even though he's small for a MW.. he's not SMALL enough?
> Do you think he will be better suited to implement the bob and weave tactic against LHW'S? Who are usually 6'1-6'6.. as oppose to fellow MW'S who are usually 5'9-6'1?


I just don't see Stevens going in there and bobbing and weaving past GGGs power punches and outboxing him, sorry. I think Stevens finding himself on the wrong end if GGGs power jab is more likely.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PowerBack said:


> *I just don't see Stevens going in there and bobbing and weaving past GGGs power punches* and outboxing him, sorry. I think Stevens finding himself on the wrong end if GGGs power jab is more likely.


Do you think he have the natural abilities to LEARN it though or is he just lacking too much in the talent department.
What do you think of Manny Pacquiao? I feel like Pac should have just got into the Tyson mindset and fought EXACTLY like Tyson. Pac definitely had the shocking talent and agility to pull off that tactic and if he had implemented he could have gone all the way up to MW and KO a weak champion like Barker or beat Sturm on points.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Do you think he have the natural abilities to LEARN it though or is he just lacking too much in the talent department.
> What do you think of Manny Pacquiao? I feel like Pac should have just got into the Tyson mindset and fought EXACTLY like Tyson. Pac definitely had the shocking talent and agility to pull off that tactic and if he had implemented he could have gone all the way up to MW and KO a weak champion like Barker or beat Sturm on points.


Pacman would be too small for the mw division.
He wasn't that short in his natural weight class, bob and weave is best used by stocky men who are comfortable in that weight division not some blown up featherweight fighting middleweights.

Paccy simply doesn't have the size to ever be a good mw, though an even shorter man Barbados Joe Walcott certainly could. (5'1 and 140 pounds as an underfed 18 year old black kid in 1891)
And Barbados was probably too short to even need a bob and weave.

Shame we don't have a guy like him today.
He fucking trashed Joe Choynski around as a nearly 1 foot shorter welter, who one year lated managed to knock Jack Johnson out cold.

Walcott was widely recognized as the best welterweight in the world long before he won the title. The Jan. 11, 1902 Police Gazette stated, "From a techincal standpoint three or four fighters have been recognized as welterweight champion, but it was apparent to men who have knowledge of prize ring affairs that they only held that tile on sufferance because of an obvious desire to avoid meeting with a black man who was conceded to be their superior." Walcott won the championship on a fifth round stoppage of Rube Fern in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. The Gazette reported that Walcott turned "Fern into a jelly in five rounds."

Such was Walcott's reputation as a fierce puncher that he claimed in newspaper reports that "Since no welterweight or middleweight will fight me I am compelled to go to the next class. Will any heavyweights fight me?" See Police Gazette Oct 13, 1900. Walcott issued challenges to Tom Sharkey, Gus Ruhlin and even champion Jim Jeffies, though they all declined to meet him in the ring.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

dyna said:


> Pacman would be too small for the mw division.
> He wasn't that short in his natural weight class, bob and weave is best used by stocky men who are comfortable in that weight division not some blown up featherweight fighting middleweights.
> 
> Paccy simply doesn't have the size to ever be a good mw, though an even shorter man Barbados Joe Walcott certainly could. (5'1 and 140 pounds as an underfed 18 year old black kid in 1891)
> ...


omg

Are you sure he was 5'1?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

@PowerBack

Dyna said that Pacquiao is unable to learn the bob and weave tactics even if he started at a young age.
Do you agree with Dyna? Or you think otherwise?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> omg
> 
> Are you sure he was 5'1?


Many sources say 5'1, boxrec says 5'1.5. Never see him listed as taller than 5'1.5 actually.

The 5'6.5 Joe Gans looks clearly taller (He also got his legs wider than Walcott so he looks shorter than he really is)


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> @PowerBack
> 
> Dyna said that Pacquiao is unable to learn the bob and weave tactics even if he started at a young age.
> Do you agree with Dyna? Or you think otherwise?


Didn't say he would be unable to learn it, just that it's unoptimal.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I honestly think Stevens is a lot shorter than the 5'7 he reports. My sister is 5'7. *Doe eyes, long legs, slim waist, B Cup*..... we attended a Stevens fight before and when we walked next to him my sister looked 4 inches taller. Now she wasn't wearing heels that night, just these cute pink sneakers and a *White Shirt that said 'Princess' with sparkly diamonds on them.* We got right next to Stevens and he honestly looked 4 inches shorter than my sister.
> I myself personally measured my sister's height so I know for sure she is 170 CM or 5'7. Stevens is most likely 5'5 or 5'4 imo..Golevkin is also much much taller than the 5'9 he is reported at. I think Golevkin is 6 feet. Maybe 6 1/2 Feet. So the height difference will be a bit shocking come fight night.
> 
> I don't think it's 3 inches. I think it's more like 8 inches...... I honestly believe that it's going to be a long long hard night because of that 8 inches. Now I will swallow everything if GGG comes fast and delivers his monster loads to end it. But I believe what will happen is the height disparity and Steven's own brutal power will make this a TOUGH TOUGH night for GGG.


im not trying to troll you on your thread but what does "Doe eyes, long legs, slim waist, B Cup" have to do with whether or not stevens is 5'7" or shorter?

and i dont understand why describing your sisters shirt had to do with stevens height as well.

agree with most people here that ggg has more ways to win but stevens power is intriguing and well see if he can land the left hook. ggg should not be a 12-1 favorite


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> im not trying to troll you on your thread but what does "Doe eyes, long legs, slim waist, B Cup" have to do with whether or not stevens is 5'7" or shorter?
> 
> and i dont understand why describing your sisters shirt had to do with stevens height as well.
> 
> agree with most people here that ggg has more ways to win but stevens power is intriguing and well see if he can land the left hook. ggg should not be a 12-1 favorite


Really its just that which got your attention? LOL
The description of his cousin and the jealousy went over your head?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im not trying to troll you on your thread but what does "Doe eyes, long legs, slim waist, B Cup" have to do with whether or not stevens is 5'7" or shorter?
> 
> and i dont understand why describing your sisters shirt had to do with stevens height as well.
> 
> agree with most people here that ggg has more ways to win but stevens power is intriguing and well see if he can land the left hook. ggg should not be a 12-1 favorite


I was just trying to make that moment as vivid as possible for the readers so it feels like they are right there with me. Giving them a better idea of Steven's height


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> 1- Who are you to tell others what is 'normal' and what is not normal? Do you have a thing against homosexuals too? Are they 'big creepers' to you as well? Do you hate them? I don't have a romantic interest in my Cousin but we did share a sexual bond growing up... so by nature I'm overly protective. If you think I'm going to let my beautiful cousin who got a great body, great personality, and a great future get with a 5'4 fucking ****** who slaps MY ass for fun? Think again.
> Think again.
> 
> 2- That guy is an elite level fighter who have a Black Belt in Karate and trained in Brazilian Jitso along with hand to hand combat from an Ex-KGB Agent who happened to be a friend of his Uncle. I myself is also an elite level fighter, we are around equal in skills but the point I was trying to make is that because I'm 10 inches taller, it completely messed up my coordination hence I got handed a brutal beat down.
> ...





FelixTrinidad said:


> I honestly think Stevens is a lot shorter than the 5'7 he reports. My sister is 5'7. Doe eyes, long legs, slim waist, B Cup..... we attended a Stevens fight before and when we walked next to him my sister looked 4 inches taller. Now she wasn't wearing heels that night, just these cute pink sneakers and a White Shirt that said 'Princess' with sparkly diamonds on them. We got right next to Stevens and he honestly looked 4 inches shorter than my sister.
> 
> I don't think it's 3 inches. I think it's more like 8 inches...... I honestly believe that it's going to be a long long hard night because of that 8 inches. Now I will swallow everything if GGG comes fast and delivers his monster loads to end it.


Holy fuck :rofl :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

dyna said:


> Pacman would be too small for the mw division.
> He wasn't that short in his natural weight class,* bob and weave is best used by stocky men who are comfortable in that weight division not some blown up featherweight fighting middleweights.*
> 
> Paccy simply doesn't have the size to ever be a good mw, though an even shorter man Barbados Joe Walcott certainly could. (5'1 and 140 pounds as an underfed 18 year old black kid in 1891)
> ...


Ok say Pacquaio was like 5'5 but a natural 168 Pounder with the same talent that he had......... will you say the Bob and Weave will be perfect for Pac than?

Against like 6 feet Ward, 6'1 Froch, 6'2 Bute etc........? Assuming he's a natural 168 Pounder but 5'5?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The reason I ask is I honestly feel like if you shrink Tyson down to 5'6 and make him a natural 168 pounder.. same talent, same everything but he's now 5'6 
and 168 Pounds.. I feel like he will literally destroy Ward, Froch, Bute, Kessler, etc... just destroy them.

His style was insane, even Lennox was scared of the bob and weave even though he'll never admit it.

Also @dyna.

Do you think Lennox Lewis could have implemented the bob and weave against say Tyson Fury? Prime Lewis that is.
Prime Lewis is 6'5.. Fury is 6'9.

Do you think certain gifted fighters can learn the weave as a SECONDARY style against taller fighters? Or it's impossible?
What I mean is.. say you fight against a fighter your height... or smaller than you use one style but say you fight a MUCH taller fighter.. you instantly morph into the bob and weave... etc.

If Povetkin had learn the bob and weave.. I think he will have kayoed Wladimir.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ok say Pacquaio was like 5'5 but a natural 168 Pounder with the same talent that he had......... will you say the Bob and Weave will be perfect for Pac than?
> 
> Against like 6 feet Ward, 6'1 Froch, 6'2 Bute etc........? Assuming he's a natural 168 Pounder but 5'5?


Yeah, he could own them like Qawi owned almost all of them.
Maybe not Ward because he's extremely skilled, but at 5'5 natural 168 pounds he would be extremely awkward too and if he would stay as good p4p as he was as the real Manny only Ward would be a threat.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Great points. Just re reading this thread and I got a question for you, Hands of Iron, Turbo, Luf, and all these other guys who know boxing.
> 
> How come shorter fighters no longer use the bob and weave tactics?
> 
> ...


I think it's because it may require too much natural ability to use it. It's easier for a fighter like Rios to just come in with a high guard and roll shots and deflect them by putting his glove up.

Tyson took many hours and dedication to perfect that style. Some people think a "Prime Tyson" was a myth, but he wasn't. Tyson at his peak really was a monster. I saw a documentary that stated that Tyson used to so passionate about boxing that when he was coming up, he'd stand in from of the mirror for hours throwing his right hook over and over trying to perfect it.

You can get a feel for it here


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Your sister sounds hot.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Really its just that which got your attention? LOL
> The description of his cousin and the jealousy went over your head?


actually, the jealousy had already been mentioned by a previous person so i didnt want to sound redundant. i thought that it wouldve been more relevant if felix wouldve made some sort of reference to what kind of shirt stevens was wearing as well as what color eyes he had as opposed to his sister who wont be the one fighting ggg this saturday


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogoisthewhitemansslave said:


> But than he took Findely's, who stopped Fonfora, hits with no problem and he traded with Darnell Boone who put Adonis Stevenson out and Ward down and Stevens had Boone running and took a couple flush shots like a champ, Curtis is the definition of a fighter who fights to his competition, he'll be up for Golovkin in a way he wasn't for Brinkley.


Exactly, as I said earlier. He's just like Manual Charr.

I expect we'll see a very in-shape and motivated Stevens for this fight. Maybe he'll even move more, you never know. He knows he's right on the cusp of fame & fortune, and that motivates a guy to train hard.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I spar a lot of guys taller than me and have to do the same. Stevens may pull out something new for this fight though.


I've been that tall guy. Y'all shrink down, make shots go over your shoulders and then crack us in the ribs.

Screw you little guys.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I've been that tall guy. Y'all shrink down, make shots go over your shoulders and then crack us in the ribs.
> 
> Screw you little guys.


:lol: imagine going up against a guy with a reach advantage on you that can punch though.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im not trying to troll you on your thread but what does "Doe eyes, long legs, slim waist, B Cup" have to do with whether or not stevens is 5'7" or shorter?


Who cares? Let's see some pics!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: imagine going up against a guy with a reach advantage on you that can punch though.


It's hard to get much snap on a crouched down target (not that I was a big hitter anyway).

I sparred a guy who was much heavier than me. He could hurt me but not the other way around. It sucked. Luckily, in Kenpo, I could kick him and survive.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I've been that tall guy. Y'all shrink down, make shots go over your shoulders and then crack us in the ribs.
> 
> Screw you little guys.


LOL!

I was one of the little guys. :smile - but like Stevens, I had a super-long reach for my height. I was a 5' 7 1/2" MW / SMW with almost a 72" reach. (seriously.) I knew all the "short guy" tricks. tall opponents had a very hard time dealing with me.

I never did learn to bob&weave, though. Maybe that's why I got KTFO into retirement on my 21st fight. :rolleyes - And that guy was my height. He got me with a liver shot, then an OH right as I went down. I switched to cycling soon afterward. But I digress ....


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> LOL!
> 
> I was one of the little guys, I knew all the "short guy" tricks. - but like Stevens, I had a super-long reach for my height. I was a 5' 7 1/2" MW with a 72" reach. (seriously.) I never did learn to bob&weave, though. Maybe that's why I got KTFO into retirement on my 21st fight. :rolleyes


A good friend of mine used to slip my jab, come underneath it, and tag me in the ribs, about level with my heart. Over and over. Until it hurt even if he barely touched it. I hated that trick.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Yep !

If you're short, it's important to study exactly what parts of the body are most vulnerable, and you learn to bend at the waist, and get as low as you can within the rules. - Or, I suppose, you can mimic Nathan Cleverly (vs Kovalev) by paying off the ref then dipping way down BELOW the legal limit, for the whole bloody fight. - but I digress once again .....

It's REALLY hard for your opponent to put starch on his shots if he has to throw downward like that, and also if you make him JAB downward, he'll often leave himself wide open. That's partly how Tyson was able to land those insane uppercuts: Bob & weave, but from midrange, so your opponent tries to land a punch, then move inside & slam the UC home while he's off-balance.

Curtis Stevens has done the same thing, only he's often so unmotivated that we don't see it very often. I think this is the key to dismantling Golovkin: Dip low, get inside, then uppercut. golovkin rarely keeps his elbows together. He's a sitting duck for this, if Stevens can corner him first. (that's the big "if" in this fight.)


----------



## oneshotalt3 (Oct 31, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> try to remember who you are in real life when you post things like this


Ha I'm really like this.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

quincy k said:


> actually, the jealousy had already been mentioned by a previous person so i didnt want to sound redundant. i thought that it wouldve been more relevant if felix wouldve made some sort of reference to *what kind of shirt stevens was wearing as well as what color eyes he had* as opposed to his sister who wont be the one fighting ggg this saturday


Why the fuck will I pay attention to Curtis Steven's looks? I have never ever once in my life ever checked out a boxer's looks/body. These things are not important to me and to be honest.. sounds pretty ****.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

dyna said:


> Yeah, he could own them like Qawi owned almost all of them.
> Maybe not Ward because he's extremely skilled, but at 5'5 natural 168 pounds he would be extremely awkward too and if he would stay as good p4p as he was as the real Manny only Ward would be a threat.


I think a 5'4 or 5'5 168 pound version of Manny with Tyson's bob and weave will utterly destroy Andre Ward. I disagree that it will be a tough task. I think it will be a replay of Tucker vs Tyson at best for Ward.. a hug fest in which he loses all 12 rounds.
And let's not forget Prime Tony Tucker is a better fighter with more skills than Andre Ward and Tyson won 12 of 12 rounds against him using the bob and weave.

Ward is basically a poor man's Tony Tucker.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Why the fuck will I pay attention to Curtis Steven's looks? I have never ever once in my life ever checked out a boxer's looks/body. These things are not important to me and to be honest.. sounds pretty ****.


:rofl

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...in-the-world-today-He-destroys-Lebron-Ronaldo

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...er-career-than&p=642374&viewfull=1#post642374


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Why the fuck will I pay attention to Curtis Steven's looks? I have never ever once in my life ever checked out a boxer's looks/body. These things are not important to me and to be honest.. sounds pretty ****.


i was totally being facetious.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> A good friend of mine used to slip my jab, come underneath it, and tag me in the ribs, about level with my heart. Over and over. Until it hurt even if he barely touched it. I hated that trick.


Yep.. that's what the 5'4 guy that I was fighting did to me. I was totally confused and off my feet lol, but next time I'm going to bring a taser in case I start losing again .. than I'll just tase him over and over and over and stomp out his dick.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Yep !
> 
> If you're short, it's important to study exactly what parts of the body are most vulnerable, and you learn to bend at the waist, and get as low as you can within the rules. - Or, I suppose, you can mimic Nathan Cleverly (vs Kovalev) by paying off the ref then dipping way down BELOW the legal limit, for the whole bloody fight. - but I digress once again .....
> 
> ...


EXACTLY. That's why I feel like if Pacquaio was a natural 168 Pounder... but same height (5'6 1/2) he will be unbeatable with the bob and weave style of fighting.
You need someone like a Pacquiao to pull it off.. or a Duran.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

so you are jealous of a dude witth your cousin cause you think your cousing should find you more attractive?....if you dont wanna bang her thats odd, if you wanna bang her thats odd too


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I like GGG a lot more than I like Ghetto Thug Stevens.. but now I want Stevens to do the bob and weave and brutally KAYO Golevkin just so I can say my thread is right.

I care more about my online thread than I do about GGG'S health.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I like GGG a lot more than I like Ghetto Thug Stevens.. but now I want Stevens to do the bob and weave and brutally KAYO Golevkin just so I can say my thread is right.
> 
> I care more about my online thread than I do about GGG'S health.


Seriously you except Stevens to use headmovement in this fight? Or bob and weave? Dude fought at LHW and SMW! He fought bigger guys ALL THE TIME. And now he is suddenly going to pull of a bob and weave style and beat GGG?

Forget it. Stevens is stiff and upright. He is not going to use the bob and weave effective against someone like GGG.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Seriously you except Stevens to use headmovement in this fight? Or bob and weave? Dude fought at LHW and SMW! He fought bigger guys ALL THE TIME. And now he is suddenly going to pull of a bob and weave style and beat GGG?
> 
> Forget it. Stevens is stiff and upright. He is not going to use the bob and weave effective against someone like GGG.


Avatar bet me that Stevens will use the Bob and Weave during the fight.

I guarantee you he will use the bob and weave.

You say he won't.. PUT YOUR AVATAR where your MOUTH is... It's not even real money.

I guarantee you Stevens WILL use the bob and weave against Golevkin at some point during their fight.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

@Luke... do we have a bet going on what?

You said Stevens will not use the Bob and Weave because you called him a stiff up right retarded dumbass.

I say Stevens WILL use the bob and weave against GGG because he knows all about it now since I called his camp.

So are you confident enough in your beliefs?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I like GGG a lot more than I like Ghetto Thug Stevens.. but now I want Stevens to do the bob and weave and brutally KAYO Golevkin just so I can say my thread is right.....


Well... don't get your hopes up!

- but it will be great if Stevens shows at least SOME movement. It could be a VERY interesting fight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

This was a great thread, appreciate the efforts Trinidad. :yep


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Avatar bet me that Stevens will use the Bob and Weave during the fight.
> 
> I guarantee you he will use the bob and weave.
> 
> ...


What do you think bob and weave is? Bob and weave is not slipping a few punches. Bob and weave is a own boxing style. Stevens is not going to use this boxing style. We can make an avatar bet for that. Stevens is not going to use the bob and weave Tyson style.

AGAIN: I'm not talking about slipping punches. Only because you slip a few punches it doesnt mean you are using a bob and weave style. If that would be the case almost every good boxer would use the bob and weave style.

I would be very suprised if Stevens even slips a few punches using headmovement. Thats how stiff and upright he is.:lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> What do you think bob and weave is? Bob and weave is not slipping a few punches. Bob and weave is a own boxing style. Stevens is not going to use this boxing style. We can make an avatar bet for that. Stevens is not going to use the bob and weave Tyson style.
> 
> AGAIN: I'm not talking about slipping punches. Only because you slip a few punches it doesnt mean you are using a bob and weave style. If that would be the case almost every good boxer would use the bob and weave style.
> 
> I would be very suprised if Stevens even slips a few punches using headmovement. Thats how stiff and upright he is.:lol:


I know what the Bob and Weave is.. My uncle was Head of Security for numerous fighters during the 90's and the 1st half of the 2000's. In fact he worked on Lewis's Security team as well and alongside notable fighters like Rahman,Morales,Calzaghe,and Jones Jr. My uncle was so close to Roy Jones Jr that he even got his friend a fight with Roy Jones.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Aww man why did you edit it and take out all that other shit about the mall cop?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I know what the Bob and Weave is.. My uncle was Head of Security for numerous fighters during the 90's and the 1st half of the 2000's. In fact he worked on Lewis's Security team as well and alongside notable fighters like Rahman,Morales,Calzaghe,and Jones Jr. My uncle was so close to Roy Jones Jr that he even got his friend a fight with Roy Jones.


Well yeah...that has nothing to do with the topic.

So: Do you take the bet: Stevens will use the bob and weave style against GGG. I say he wont.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Aww man why did you edit it and take out all that other shit about the mall cop?


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=411116

Totally different topic.. I don't want to digress from the main issues at hand.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Well yeah...that has nothing to do with the topic.
> 
> *So: Do you take the bet: Stevens will use the bob and weave style against GGG. I say he wont*.


I'll be your huckleberry .. you be my ham.

The bet is on.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope you wont say Stevens used bob and weave when he slipped a few shots using headmovement.:lol:
I allready have some nice embarrassing avatars in my mind.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I hope you wont say Stevens used bob and weave when he slipped a few shots using headmovement.:lol:
> I allready have some nice embarrassing avatars in my mind.


Oh don't worry about Stevens. He's gonna be ready to use new tactics in this fight. Trust me on that. I called his camp and got my Uncle to show them the Tyson-Berbick fight. Trust me, Stevens WILL use the bob and weave.

I can't wait to bump this thread when Stevens put up a great fight or maybe even KO Golevkin. Hahahhaha.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Oh don't worry about Stevens. He's gonna be ready to use new tactics in this fight. Trust me on that. I called his camp and got my Uncle to show them the Tyson-Berbick fight. Trust me, Stevens WILL use the bob and weave.
> 
> I can't wait to bump this thread when Stevens put up a great fight or maybe even KO Golevkin. Hahahhaha.


Well even if Stevens KOs Golovkin...he wont do it by using the bob and weave style.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Well even if Stevens KOs Golovkin...he wont do it by using the bob and weave style.


Why can't you understand and admit that the bob and weave is something to be TAUGHT... not something given by God?

I mean how hard is it to understand this? Tyson was TAUGHT the Bob and Weave by Cus.

Cus had a private room in which only he and Tyson went into and nobody else was allowed to knock because Cus said he and Tyson were training hard and they didn't want any distractions. Cus taught Tyson the bob and weave style in that private room........... it's something to be TAUGHT.. not given.

I can teach you the bob and weave too if I had Cus's skills. I don't.
I'm an elite level Martial Artist/Street Combat/bodyguard, I'm not a trainer.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=411116
> 
> Totally different topic.. I don't want to digress from the main issues at hand.


Ha, I knew that story sounded familiar! :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Aww man why did you edit it and take out all that other shit about the mall cop?


"cause it wasn't important.

I wanna' hear more about Felix's cousin! :smile


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Tonight is the night everyone get to see my thread proven correct.

1-GGG WILL be in a tough fight because of Steven's height
2-Stevens will at one point or another implement the Bob and Weave.

I will not be shocked if Stevens KO GGG.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=411116
> 
> Totally different topic.. I don't want to digress from the main issues at hand.


Arguably the GOAT.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG by KO! Deal with it, bitches.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> GGG by KO! Deal with it, bitches.


Maybe.. but GGG will have to walk through Hell to get that KO. Stevens height is going to be a real issue for GGG.
Everyone at the weight in was shocked at how much shorter Stevens is than GGG and GGG is only like 5'10.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Im a greater street fighter than gennady...im also much bigger.i fought dozens of fights in ghettos.... trust me wen u fight a really short guy its much harder because of gravitialial pull and hand to eye coordination as oppose to punching in a 175 angle tragetcy downward as oppose to 100 angle front or up.


You got your ass kicked by some random midget and you are saying that you are a greater street fighter than Gennady who is currently one of the best boxers in the world... You are stupid or simply a troll...

Btw, the height difference is not so big (as 6.2 from 5.4) and I'm sure that Gennady has faced shorter guys than him many times, so there won't be any problem for him...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I will never post here again if Golovkin gets KO'd tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I will never post here again if Golovkin gets KO'd tonight.


I'll cut my head off if GGG loses


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll cut my head off if GGG loses


I wont do anything.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I will never post here again if Golovkin gets KO'd tonight.


:shifty


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I wont do anything.


come on man. Put ya nuts up

:hatton


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll cut my head off if GGG loses


I'll film it, post it here, then never post again if Golo loses.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'll film it, post it here, then never post again if Golo loses.


Deal man. Respect the champ and then you can get an interview with the camp


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Deal man. Respect the champ and then you can get an interview with the camp


Stevens will be shook after the first few jabs book it :yep


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Stevens will be shook after the first few jabs book it :yep


You wrong turbo :yep

Stevens is gonna make the people SHIT here in a couple hours :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Stevens will be shook after the first few jabs book it :yep


because GGG loads his gloves


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> You wrong turbo :yep
> 
> Stevens is gonna make the people SHIT here in a couple hours :deal





bballchump11 said:


> because GGG loads his gloves


We'll see


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> because GGG loads his gloves


:rofl

This time it made me laugh out loud. All about context. :deal Bunch of people just looked at me crazy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl
> 
> This time it made me laugh out loud. All about context. :deal Bunch of people just looked at me crazy


:smile I'm glad u didn't start throwing stuff at me through the screen


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :smile I'm glad u didn't start throwing stuff at me through the screen


:lol:

Nah, you know what would get that type of reaction -- and I'd hope you wouldn't do it. :bart

Where the hell is Oneshot to come battle all of the caucasoids?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lawl Curtis Stevens just said that when he watched Lewis-Holyfield all those years ago on TV.. he never thought that one day he will be fighting at the same ARENA in a 'mega fight' as well.


You are not fighting at MSG you fucking Urban Ooompa Loompa. You are fighting at the toilet of MSG.. it's where the superstars like Lewis and Tyson go to take a shit.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

lomach said:


> You got your ass kicked by some random midget and you are saying that you are a greater street fighter than Gennady who is currently one of the best boxers in the world... You are stupid or simply a troll...
> 
> Btw, the height difference is not so big (as 6.2 from 5.4) and I'm sure that Gennady has faced shorter guys than him many times, so there won't be any problem for him...


Shut the fuck up ..
Boxing have nothing to do with street fighting. You honestly think GGG can beat me in a street fight? I out weight him by fucking 40 pounds on a bad day. I'll just bull rush him and engulf him with my superior strength.

I laugh at the morons who think Pro Boxers automatically equal good street fighters.

What's GGG gonna do when I whip out my dick and beat him over the face with it repeatedly?


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Shut the fuck up ..
> Boxing have nothing to do with street fighting. You honestly think GGG can beat me in a street fight? I out weight him by fucking 40 pounds on a bad day. I'll just bull rush him and engulf him with my superior strength.
> 
> I laugh at the morons who think Pro Boxers automatically equal good street fighters.
> ...


If street fighting have nothing to do with boxing than why the fuck you opened this thread? Golovking is a boxer and not a street fighter. 
And yeah he would beat you with only one hand. You admitted yourself that you got kicked your ass by a 5.4'' midget...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I won the bet. FelixTrinidad proving once again he doesnt know shit about boxing.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I won the bet. FelixTrinidad proving once again he doesnt know shit about boxing.


What was the bet? I said Stevens will prove tougher than people think and I was right.
He DID prove tougher than people think.. he's still a C Rated fighter though.
Prime Hagler would have KO Stevens in 2 rounds.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG went life and death with a FNF midget

:rofl


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> What was the bet? I said Stevens will prove tougher than people think and I was right.
> He DID prove tougher than people think.. he's still a C Rated fighter though.
> Prime Hagler would have KO Stevens in 2 rounds.


You are serious? You said Stevens would use the bob and weave style. Wich he dindt. We made a bet if Stevens would use the bob and weave style or not.

I'll find some nice avatar for you wich says: I dont know shit about boxing.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> You are serious? You said Stevens would use the bob and weave style. Wich he dindt. We made a bet if Stevens would use the bob and weave style or not.
> 
> I'll find some nice avatar for you wich says: I dont know shit about boxing.


*In boxing bobbing moves the head laterally and beneath an incoming punch. As the opponent's punch arrives, the fighter bends the legs quickly and simultaneously shifts the body either slightly right or left*

Stevens did that during the mid rounds against the ropes. He bend the leg quickly and ducked underneath GGG'S punches.
He also ducked and shifted his head to avoid some of GGG'S jabs in the early rounds. You said he was just going to use no head movement and stand there like a retard.

I never said he COULD IMPLEMENT the bob and weave for a prolonged period of time. He's not Mike Tyson..

I SAID he will TRY to implement it and maybe pull it off once or twice. And he did.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll talk to you tommorow.
I'll rewatch the fight tommorow when I have time and if he didn't bob and weave. I'll admit I lost the bet.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Height really was a big Problem.......................... Not.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I'll talk to you tommorow.
> I'll rewatch the fight tommorow when I have time and if he didn't bob and weave. I'll admit I lost the bet.


:lol:

Mike Tyson was a once in forever fighter, brother.

That Bob and Weave shit while simultaneously attacking and pressing the action takes an Insane amount of energy. And people still tried to shit on him for his lack of stamina. :lol:


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Height really was a big Problem.......................... Not.


Well he couldn't kill the body like he did against Macklin, maybe it was the height, I don't know. Also, his defense was solid


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> GGG went life and death with a FNF midget
> 
> :rofl


:haye I was rooting for Stevens like crazy, but just no.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm still not impressed by GGG. A real ATG Talent would have destroyed Stevens in 1-2 rounds.
This guy lost to Brinkley for God's Sake.....by TKO I think.
He was also out boxed by FNF Caliber fighters.

I don't even think it was Steven's 'toughness' that had him lasting the rounds.. I think GGG'S power is overrated.

You guys need to follow a REAL future superstar in Anthony Joshua and stop wasting y'all times following GGG around.

Prime Martinez brutally KO GGG into Death Orbit.

Even Shot Martinez probably UD him.

I'm not impressed. Wake me up when he KOS Ward.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The bottom line is.. even the fat Oscar who was struggling with Felix Sturm would have gone through GGG'S entire resume and probably won all of those fights by KO.

Will you REALLY pick Stevens against the Oscar who went to war against Sturm? 

And Oscar was a fucking lightweight/welterweight.... lol.

I can name 20 MW'S over the last 20 years alone that would go through GGG'S entire resume undefeated.
Maybe 30.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I got nothing against GGG.. and I'm no hater. I never once hated on a boxer because that's not my style.
But until GGG fights someone above B Caliber... I won't be hoping on any GGG Train.


The dude's 32 years old and his 2ND BEST WIN is now Curtis Stevens.

And people need to STFU about this whole 'ducking shit'

I remember when Andrew Golota was crying to the world how everyone was ducking him after he schooled Bowe. He was saying everyone's scared of the big punching Eastern Euro Pole because he was mega high risk low reward. 

Golota was the HW Version of GGG(except twice as talented)... and his fans all said the same thing. About how everyone was scared and how he schooled an 'ATG' in Bowe.

Than Lewis casually decided to wake up one morning, take his daily piss, eat a big breakfast and viciously KO1 Golota with the first combination he threw lol.

GGG is just a school boy version of Golota.

Ward is like Lewis but with feather fists.. so it won't be a vicious KO1... instead it will be a embarrassing 12 rounds of ownage as Ward slaps GGG into submission with his pillow fists.. Ward won't even break a fucking sweat spanking that Soviet Block ass.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't hate GGG at all and I'm actually a big fan. I love punchers.

But this guy needs to stop calling out 40 year olds and welterweights.
He needs to step the fuck UP and call out Froch/Ward.

Why not fight Stevenson? If he's so good.. why not go beat up Stevenson?

A 160 Version of Hopkins stepped the fuck up and ruthlessly beat down Tarver at 175..... and Tarver was much better than Stevenson.

Curtis Stevens is a 5'4 midget who got knocked out by 25 Loss Brinkley.

GGG really want a 'war'.. fight Stevenson... Stevenson will pimp him out within 3 rounds.

Why not fight Rodrigez at 168? 


It's funny how GGG says everyone is ducking him at 160.. yet half of 168 is calling his ass out..

Froch wants it. Ward wants it. Chavez Jr wants it. Yet GGG wants Martinez.
Does he know Martinez is 40? Lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: my *****


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mike Tyson was a once in forever fighter, brother.
> 
> That Bob and Weave shit while simultaneously attacking and pressing the action takes an Insane amount of energy. And people still tried to shit on him for his lack of stamina. :lol:


This guy honestly thought Stevens would bob and weave in that fight. :lol:

I still have to pic an avatar for this fool. Maybe I should take a Wladdy pic for him?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Here you go. Nice avatar for a few weeks.


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

Butthurt much Felix?


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Maybe.. but GGG will have to walk through Hell to get that KO. Stevens height is going to be a real issue for GGG.
> Everyone at the weight in was shocked at how much shorter Stevens is than GGG and GGG is only like 5'10.


Did he walk through hell? No. GGG took a few shots and proved his chin is as solid as his punch. He systematically broke down the shit talking Brooklynite with no real trouble. So your big call about the height turned out to be shit. Thanks for playing.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PowerBack said:


> Butthurt much Felix?


Don't waste your time. Felix is now only responding to himself in this thread.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

*"Everyone at the weight in was shocked at how much shorter Stevens is than GGG and GGG is only like 5'10."*

here we go. People were talking shit about GGG fighting guys moving up in weight and now, after GGG destroyed a guy who used to fight at LHW and SMW, they are still saying that GGG beat *smaller *guy, hahaah


----------



## Cult of GGG (Jul 27, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I don't hate GGG at all and I'm actually a big fan. I love punchers.
> 
> But this guy needs to stop calling out 40 year olds and welterweights.
> He needs to step the fuck UP and call out Froch/Ward.
> ...


I am relieved and touched that you have posted your coping process in detail. It's common to have negative reactions when one discovers the world is not as it seems and adjusts to what is, for you, a new reality.

Just remember that, as you work through this angst, the Cult of GGG is here for you. Golovkin is here for you.

It will be alright. Everything will be alright, the struggle will be finished. You can win the victory over yourself. You can love GGG.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Here you go. Nice avatar for a few weeks.


I will put that avatar on. No problem. At least the guy in the avatar is Black.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The truth is.... I knew Stevens wasn't going to do the Bob and Weave.

Mike Tyson was a special athlete who had the right trainer and the right dedication.

Stevens is a 5'5 FNF guy who got outboxed by Brinkley and than knocked out.


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

Cult of GGG said:


> I am relieved and touched that you have posted your coping process in detail. It's common to have negative reactions when one discovers the world is not as it seems and adjusts to what is, for you, a new reality.
> 
> Just remember that, as you work through this angst, the Cult of GGG is here for you. Golovkin is here for you.
> 
> It will be alright. Everything will be alright, the struggle will be finished. You can win the victory over yourself. You can love GGG.





FelixTrinidad said:


> I will put that avatar on. No problem. At least the guy in the avatar is Black.


:rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cult of GGG said:


> I am relieved and touched that you have posted your coping process in detail. It's common to have negative reactions when one discovers the world is not as it seems and adjusts to what is, for you, a new reality.
> 
> Just remember that, as you work through this angst, the Cult of GGG is here for you. Golovkin is here for you.
> 
> It will be alright. Everything will be alright, the struggle will be finished. You can win the victory over yourself. You can love GGG.


GGG-Tards are worst than Klittards... instead of worshiping a Glass Jaw good looking Champion with decent English........you guys are now worshiping someone who block punches with his face, is ugly like Kermit the Frog, and speaks in some sort of weird accent that's not quite Retard but not quite ***. Somewhere in between.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Here you go. Nice avatar for a few weeks.


i would much rather see a pic of his cousin or sister.

that glitter princess shirt has got me intrigued as well as the doe eyes


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

lomach said:


> If street fighting have nothing to do with boxing than why the fuck you opened this thread? Golovking is a boxer and not a street fighter.
> And yeah he would beat you with only one hand. You admitted yourself that you got kicked your ass by a 5.4'' midget...


I was wrong about Stevens and I man up to put a picture of some homosexual Black Man in my Avatar.

But you are DEAD WRONG about street fighting. If you honestly think a MW Boxer will have a easy time against someone who walks around at 230 Pounds in a street fight ..someone who's Uncle was Head of Security, someone who have trained extensively on Islands during the Summer Seasons, you need to think again.

I can just bullrush Golevkin and take him down in a tackle. What's his punching power going to do when I'm just on top of him ramming him?

What if I just go up to him and literally break his neck in a Judo Chop? He will school me in the Boxing Ring as of right now... yes but you are dreaming if you think GGG have a 'easy' time against me in a street fight.

Also the 5'4 'Midget' was trained by EX-KGB Agents.... he wasn't just some smurf.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

awesome :lol:


----------



## MannySteward (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I was wrong about Stevens and I man up to put a picture of some homosexual Black Man in my Avatar.
> 
> But you are DEAD WRONG about street fighting. If you honestly think a MW Boxer will have a easy time against someone who walks around at 230 Pounds in a street fight ..someone who's Uncle was Head of Security, someone who have trained extensively on Islands during the Summer Seasons, you need to think again.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------

